# EV Dashboard



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is an add-on display for the Paktrakr. It runs on a dash mounted GPS system but the app can also run on any Windows Mobile 5 or 6 phone or pda. I'm just getting this finished up so contact me if you are interested in helping test the bits. I'm not planning on charging for the "basic" version.

http://mt-ev.blogspot.com/2009/10/ev-dashboard.html

Note: The backend to the system is flexible and could be modified to talk to any EV system.


----------



## mhud (Oct 19, 2009)

This is really, really cool! Would you be open to sharing the code in the hopes that one might program an Android or Objective-C version? Right now iPod touches are pretty cheap, they might make a good interactive display. 

Another idea for watt-hours/mile might be a hardware sensor connected to the odometer.


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks. It is pretty handy. An android or iphone app would be great! An app for WinMo 6.5 phones would be cool too. I'll probably put this out as open source when it is all done. 

The bluetooth cable for the Paktrakr is the critical piece right now because they are expensive and require an external power source. If there is anyone interested in tackling that let me know. The parts can't be more than a few $.


----------



## johnb (Nov 10, 2009)

EV Dashboard is Open Source now. http://evdashboard.codeplex.com


----------

